# Zoanthid Lighting Question



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

How long can zoanthids go without light?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Depends how many polyps you care to have recede, and how long you want to wait for them to recover. They are very hardy, a couple days is nothing. More, and they start to shrink, generally takes quite a long time to kill off the colony though.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

so 5 days wouldn't kill them right?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Not likely with all other functions of the tank normal.

When you add light again, ease them into it a bit.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I had one survive over a week without light.... It was a hitchhiker on a coral i purchased... considering the position it was in, it could have been without light for even longer then that


----------

